

Swan logos and complete branding - Duskic
http://polarvectors.com/swan-logos-contemporary-elegance-in-your-visual-identity/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso

        What type of companies should use “Swan” as a logo mark?
    

Well before I even clicked the link my mind jumped straight away to House of
Swan matches and their tobacco related products (papers, filters). In the UK
(at least among smokers) they have a very strong brand recognition, so using
the Swan here may not be the best idea.

~~~
Duskic
Interesting... Since I am not from the UK, and not a smoker, I had no idea. I
often think of Swarovski and luxury.

